# Polarized sunglasses



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there such thing as a good pair of 100 dollar polarized sun glasses? I’d like a decent pair for bass fishing. The Matco trucks comes once a week so I could get Oakley’s and pay weekly for the rest of my life. if I had to go that route. 

Last year I went through 3 pairs of the cheap ones due to lenses falling out or frames bending out. Kind of tired of dealing with cheap ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve picked up a few Costa 400G polarized sunglasses on eBay for a little less than $100 with free shipping. They are still glass lenses, just a step down from the 580G lenses. You just need to scroll thru the listing till you find them.


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would definetly go the eBay route. Picked up a pair of Costa Jose for half off or so. Just be very careful with the descriptions they can be misleading on fleabay. 

I wouldn’t rule out Smith either they make excellent glass lenses. I’ve had a pair of Smith that I use for river fishing and they’ve held up for 8 years or so.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I was wondering about eBay. How easy is it to spot a counterfeit. Stay away from the to good to be true deals 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a pair of costa 400g glasses and they are much better vision quality than my much more expensive oakley polarized prizm lenses. I never knew how important good fishing glasses were until i had some


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I’ve owned them all and recently bought palagic cruzer’s

Best sunglasses I’ve ever bought

Honestly all the costas ive bought have sucked as bad as muck boots. Truth


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I like the Wiley X sunglasses they are tough as nails military sunglasses you can get a good pair for $80-$140.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DannyNoonan (Mar 24, 2019)

Also check Sierra dot com - good selection of closeout Costas and other premium brands at ~50% off...


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok thanks I’ll start check these out 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've got some nice Smith Optics polarized glasses I bought at a significant discount @ Ebay, some years back. They work great, and cost less than $100.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I've been using Bolle Polarized, safety sunglasses for many years. They are great and actually protect your eyes from flying objects better than a lot of more expense ones. Well under $100. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bolle-Safety-Contour-Glasses-Polarised/dp/B0070WL1HW


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I wish I could get over the counter sunglasses. Mine cost between $450 and $600. per pair.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Palagic

Thank me later


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Cat Power said:


> Palagic
> 
> Thank me later


I knew a guy who had prescription glasses from Cat - Caterpillar. He told me they cost something like $1500, but were rated in-destructible, and came with a lifetime warranty. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Get what you pay for


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

go to a tackle shop and try on the costas before you order online. many but not all models on ebay or other outlets fit for smaller heads i went with Smiths, which are a really big name in Australia, about as popular as Costss are in the states, the glass is good and frames are robust, however some of the blue lenses are not truly part of the amber color family, they are smoke lenses, blue on the outside of the lense and smoke on the inside. you want true amber lenses and go with the tint scheme from there. you really do get what you pay for when it comes to sunnies, ive had about every brand and my next pair will for sure be maui jims.


----------

